# Electricity for Dummies?



## MarshallPope (Jan 26, 2010)

I am trying to find a good, basic electrical theory/wiring/etc book. It doesn't necessarily need to be theatre-oriented, though that would be nice. Does anyone have any favorites? Or would my best bet be to take pot luck on the Home Depot Do-it-yourself book aisle?


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 26, 2010)

I have the Black and Decker Complete Guide to Wiring book . The issue I have with it is that it has little if any theory/ information. It is basically, here is how you run wire to a socket, an under cabinet light, or do the work. All in all it is kind of worthless and I think the same goes for many of that category of home improvement store electrical books. 

Have you looked at the Theatre Books article yet? It might have something.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 26, 2010)

That is kind of what I expected with the Home Depot specialties. And yes, I am more interested in the theory portion than simply how to wire an outlet. I did look at the article, but it is kind of hard to tell just from titles.


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mikeholt.com is an excellent source for electrical training resources and seminars. While a bit pricey, Mike Holt's training materials cover a wide range of subjects from basic electrical theory to in depth instruction on the NEC. If you have the opportunity to take one of his seminars I would highly recommend that you do so. The two I took at the 2008 Electric West conference were very informative and I learned quite a bit.


----------



## billn (Jan 27, 2010)

It depends on exactly what you want. If you want basic electrical theory, then get a copy of the Radio Amateur's Handbook, preferably one before about 1990.

Finding information on harmonic currents, three phase power, control systems etc is more difficult.


----------



## Van (Jan 27, 2010)

Check this out. For more Theatre / production related sudies, try almost any Lighting handbook, or Stagecraft book. 
BTW do you pronounce it;
Wa-shi-ta or O-wah-che-ta


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2010)

Marshall: while far from ideal, _Electricity for the Entertainment Electrician & Technician_, by Richard Cadena, is likely the best available book on the topic.


----------



## Van (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh and there is always my College Instructors "Electricity Talk" ; 
Folks! You turn the switch on there. The Light comes on Up there. It's Magic. Any Questions?


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will definitely check those out.

And Van - it's pronounced Wa-shi-ta. We've had several touring acts come in - Leeland and the US Navy Band come to mind - where the first thing they asked was "Now, where are we?"


----------



## Van (Jan 27, 2010)

MarshallPope said:


> And Van - it's pronounced Wa-shi-ta. We've had several touring acts come in - Leeland and the US Navy Band come to mind - where the first thing they asked was "Now, where are we?"


 
Yeah, but over in Broken Bow at the Beavers Bend State Park they have the annual Oh-Wa-Chee-Ta festival Celibrated right the in the Washita mountains.... Never understood that.....

Sorry for the Highjack, We now return you to your regularly scheduled < pronounced shed-duled> Program.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2010)

Van said:


> Oh, and there is always my College Instructor's "Electricity Talk":
> "Folks! You turn the switch on there. The Light comes on Up there. It's Magic. Any Questions?"



From [URL='http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0910482462/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used"]_Stage Design_[/URL], Howard Bay. Drama Book Specialists, 1974. (Can't recommend this book highly-enough for scenic and lighting designers; long out-of-print, many copies still available used):


> Let us acknowledge we are in the second half of the Twentieth Century and the juice is being provided by the power company. If something goes awry you'll have to contact a licensed electrician anyway. If you have a thirst for electrons, ohms, and such, see Theodore Fuch's _Stage Lighting_. ...


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Jan 27, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Marshall: while far from ideal, _Electricity for the Entertainment Electrician & Technician_, by Richard Cadena, is likely the best available book on the topic.



just curious as to why to say "far from ideal". is this book not worth getting from a lighting design standpoint? cause i was thinking about it.


----------



## museav (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd be wary of books at Home Depot, the library or the local book store as they tend to address residential work, which can be very different than commercial work.

Here's the most recommended book, NFPA 70: National Electrical Code (NEC) Softbound, 2008 Edition. I second the Mike Holt recommendation, he has some books and other resources that might interest you here, Mike Holt Products.


----------

